# The Aramax Power



## Stosta (22/8/17)

Hey guys, 

So I recently got to try out something new that is going to be hitting the market, I don't know when as info on this is pretty scarce, but will try fill in gaps where I can. But the guys at OTP Distributors sent me this and asked for a bit of feedback, and I thought I would share it.




I had no idea what I was getting, and was pretty surprised to open up the parcel and find this beast in there! For such a small parcel I immediately noticed that it was pretty heavy, and on opening it I was actually very surprised at just how big this thing was! The black battery and gunmetal coloured tank don't look great, but do work reasonably well together.




*Behold: The Pico versus The Power!*

It came packaged in a fairly simplistic little plastic sleeve, and the kit contained:

Aramax Power mod and tank (they don't distinguish between the two)
Micro USB Cable
2 x 0.14ohm dual SS316 coils
510 Connector and key
Spare O-rings
So there may be a couple of things that get your attention there, but I will get into them later, here the specs:

5000mAh Battery
Regulated to 55W (TBC)
5ml Tank Capacity
242 grams
150 (including dript tip) x 28mm
So I take it out the package, and put it on to charge and get to figuring out how the tank works.

You'll notice that it comes with a 510 connector, and therefore probably assumed that the connection between the mod and the tank is something strange, and that would be correct. This is my first alarm bell, but considering they included a 510 connector I can't actually say it's a bad thing, because with that you can still use other tanks.

The tank itself at first seemed a bit over-engineered. I have handled a few tanks in my time and this one almost began to frustrate me, the top cap wouldn't tighten and the airflow seemed to be regular regardless of how I opened or closed it. I then figured out that the top cap actually attached to the top of the coil and not the tank, and once I got around to attaching the tank to the mod, realised that the airflow was obviously restricted then, because at that point it worked perfectly.




With my expectations still pretty low I loaded it with some Mr Slinky, a flavour I have come to know well lately. Although the box recommended leaving it for three minutes I don't have that sort of patience, so I gave it a quick taste, and instantly there was great flavour! Really surprised as commercial coils don't usually agree with me, and while this one still doesn't give me what a dripper or an RDA can, it was still very impressive.

I also had my doubts as to how well the 55W it claims to output would translate with a 0.14ohm coil, but once again I have to say I was pleasantly surprised! Pretty decent vapour production for such a (relatively) pocket-friendly device!

The one I received is marked "Pre-Production Sample", so there may still be changes being made for all I know. On top of that, aesthetics are always something that changes from person to person, so what I think would look good doesn't mean everyone would agree. These are the few changes I would like to see:

Matching the colour of the tank and battery
Removing the word "POWER" on the battery would make it look a lot more professional
Drip tip on the Power tank should be the standard 510 so I can change it
Packaging was a little cheap feeling

*TL;DR
*
I was pleasantly surprised by this product. It seemed a little badly designed and I had serious doubts, but it has so far performed without hassle, without leaks, without dry hits, and goes pretty easily into my pocket! While it is big and heavy, it performs as such!

Depending on the price point that this comes in at, it could genuinely be a decent purchase, all I need to see is how well it stands the test of time, and how well the 510 connector functions. I will be leaving it in the hands of a newb for the next couple of days to also get an impression on what a new user may think.

Will update accordingly.

Thanks to @Natalie and the good folk at OTP for sending this to me to try out!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Natalie (22/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I recently got to try out something new that is going to be hitting the market, I don't know when as info on this is pretty scarce, but will try fill in gaps where I can. But the guys at OTP Distributors sent me this and asked for a bit of feedback, and I thought I would share it.
> 
> ...


Thank you Stotsa - for doing this, this is greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VaperCyp (22/8/17)

That looks nice!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (22/8/17)

How much will it charge me to send a parcel from CPT to JHB? Does this Aramax offer overnight shipping?

Awesome review man, never seen this thing ever. I love my Smok Stick. Considering I'm a long fellow, fitting a long device in my pocket is no problem (I know people will constantly ask if thats a mod in my pocket or if Im just happy to see them, but who cares). Looking forward to some more reviews and experiences.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## kev mac (22/8/17)

Stosta said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I recently got to try out something new that is going to be hitting the market, I don't know when as info on this is pretty scarce, but will try fill in gaps where I can. But the guys at OTP Distributors sent me this and asked for a bit of feedback, and I thought I would share it.
> 
> ...


I would not mind this for a work mod or walk around.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## M5000 (23/8/17)

Reviewed like a pro! "FOR THE PURPOSE OF THIS REVIEW" don't be shy that's the best part!

There has been quite a few unknown brands that have popped in and out in the past and the problem is after couple months the coils and spares like a tank glass cannot be found and even the vendor that sold it to you no longer carries the brand so that can be problematic.

It may be great at what it does, but this mismatched kit looks a bit like a clone of a son of the subtank mini sitting on a clone of a tube battery which the humble designer "modernized" with the "POWER" clipart. There are so many awesome new kits from known and reputable brands being launched with modern and futuristic designs, and most importantly proven coils available at nearly all vape shops. The starter kits are all pretty inexpensive too so this would have to be really cheap to get an advantage on price. But pre-production so maybe this one is the spy-pics version

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

